# Robust tools.



## guylaizure (Jun 28, 2019)

Just received the new Robust 5/8 and 1/2 bowl gouges and a 16 and 20 inch tool handles with collets.The machining on the tools are great.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5 | Informative 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 29, 2019)

I didn’t even know Robust had gouges! They look a lot like Thompson tools except for the flat milled on the handle end of the tool.


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 29, 2019)

Very nice. I got the collet set but made my own handle. I usually don't change it out but if I was a demo person I suppose it would be nice to just take one handle on the air plane. As expected the machining is top notch.


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 29, 2019)

DKMD said:


> I didn’t even know Robust had gouges! They look a lot like Thompson tools except for the flat milled on the handle end of the tool.



The folks from Robust Tools had these in the booth at the Totally Turning symposium earlier this year (Saratoga Springs, NY). My first thought was how similar to Thompson tools they are - but reading about them on the Robust website makes me think it's only visual, the process they describe doesn't mention cryogenics or alloy powder or any of the stuff that Crucible Materials Corp do to make the steel that Doug uses.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## David Hill (Jun 29, 2019)

I got one! A 5/8 and really like it!
Cuts for a long time!


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 29, 2019)

Probably a dumb question, but what are the collects for?


----------



## jasonb (Jun 30, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> Probably a dumb question, but what are the collects for?


Unless I am way off, should be for allowing different size gouges to mate with the handle.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 30, 2019)

jasonb said:


> Unless I am way off, should be for allowing different size gouges to mate with the handle.



That's what I thought too, but don't know for sure.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 30, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> Probably a dumb question, but what are the collects for?


Possibly for drilling pilot/starter holes?, using drill bits to fit. Imagine having a lathe with 24" capacity, and turning something with a 1/4" tool. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Crocy in Aus. (Jul 1, 2019)

They are ER25 or ER32 collets usually used on metal milling machines to hold endmills. Each collet has a limited grip range, the one for the 5/8" gouge might be 9/16" to 5/8" and so on. A few manufacturers saw this as a way to make quick change tool handles.
You can also buy a Number 2 MT Collet chuck to go in your lathe headstock to hold pre-made dowels for repetitive turning. Here is the one I bought.
Hope this helps,
Regards,
Crocy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Crocy in Aus. (Jul 1, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Possibly for drilling pilot/starter holes?, using drill bits to fit. Imagine having a lathe with 24" capacity, and turning something with a 1/4" tool. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


Indeed Jerry, I do have a 24" lathe, Laguna 24/36, cast iron model and I have two 1/4" bowl gouges, sharpened differently to turn my most figured wood to reduce tearout on the fiddleback/quilting.
Personally, apart from the mentioned "only having to take one handle on the plane comment" I would hate to use one of them, they look heavy and unbalanced. Just my AUD$0.20 worth. Bad exchange rate down under.
Regards,
Crocy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 2, 2019)

Richard, regarding wt. I actually find the wt. in the collet to be a help since it's on the tool rest anyway. It really helps stabilize the tool esp. when roughing out.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Crocy in Aus. (Jul 3, 2019)

Graybeard said:


> Richard, regarding wt. I actually find the wt. in the collet to be a help since it's on the tool rest anyway. It really helps stabilize the tool esp. when roughing out.


Well I guess we are all different, I like lighter weight handles. I hope to get back to Tennessee some day and buy a stick of Hickory to try as a handle.
Thanks,
Crocy.


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 3, 2019)

Crocy in Aus. said:


> Well I guess we are all different, I like lighter weight handles. I hope to get back to Tennessee some day and buy a stick of Hickory to try as a handle.
> Thanks,
> Crocy.



Richard, good point. My handle isn't a large as Brent's. The collet adds wt. to the tip of any handle and I find that helpful. I was only talking about the collet set just to clarify.


----------

